# Admiral Insurance - a word of warning



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi All,
As you have seen, I purchased a standard 2014 R35 GT-R last week. Great car, happy with it etc. When I did online quotes with Admiral and the price comparison websites for the same car (same plate), I played around with adding various mods to get a ballpark idea of what the price of a quote would be with mods, just to know what to expect.

Now Admiral want me to send them pictures of the car to prove that it is standard AND get an engineer's report. I told them they can recommend someone to me but they must be a GT-R specialist (so basically Kaizer, Litchfield etc) or I will take it to one of those guys anyway and get a letterheaded report to prove the car is indeed standard. So I will have to take the car out to get an inspection done. I said "Ok, that's fine, but are you going to reimburse me for my troubles? After all, I am doing this for you.". They said no.

They have given me a week to do this. It is especially frustrating as I am having a minor op tomorrow and will be heavily sedated so Monday to drive a car is completely out of the question, and it may snow apparently (if it's just light flakes that's fine anyway).

What's even funnier and worrying, the guy on the phone has no clue what extent of modifications they cover. He says up to 10% as the car is "already sporty" (right, like I would modify a family car to a 25% power increase) and they only cover "a little remap", whereas their own online options are different and other members of staff say something else! This is the problem with insuring a modified car with Admiral for me - they have no clue what the modifications are so god knows what they would put down on the policy.

What's everyones thoughts on this? I have nothing to hide so I am not worried but it is a right ballache. I will stay with them for the year but will be complaining. 

My insurance ambition was to get a special performance car policy with a specialist broker (agreed value, mods covered like-for-like, etc) but the specialists are quoting 2k+ (CCI the cheapest). Hopefully in a year's time, with a year's experience of the car under my belt, quotes will be cheaper. I don't know if my postcode is an issue (nice area) otherwise I am sure Admiral would have no problem loading my policy. I am calling the specialists again, now with the fact that I have a GT-R hopefully in my favour. I really do want to get insured with a specialist.

All because I was playing with quotes online. Talk about poor customer service.

I know a few of us are with Admiral with standard and modified cars so I wanted to let you guys beware. :thumbsup: Beware.
Thanks!


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi OP,

I work in insurance so have a fair idea of what's going on. 

Admiral effectively want to price themselves out of heavily modified cars as they see them as a risk.
I am surprised that they have started this though. I've been with them for 8 years (3years with a GTR) and they've not asked this and I've declared 10% mod (stage1). 
Is there any other company that you can go with? Can you get a letter from the trader you bought it from? Or tell them they can come and inspect it themselves at their convenience otherwise you'll take your business elsewhere (if you can!).

Having a years experience won't mean much with regards to lowering the premium unless you go with a specialist broker who will find an underwriter who allows for that info. Otherwise years of driving and NCB is a much bigger factor with the 'normal' retail insurers.


----------



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

jrattan said:


> Hi OP,
> 
> I work in insurance so have a fair idea of what's going on.
> 
> ...


Hi jrattan,

Admiral charge me £650 for the GT-R so they are going about pricing themselves out the wrong way, lol.

I have 10 years NCB and been with Admiral/Elephant for all of those 10 years on the family car. Now on a multi car policy.

I told them they can come and see the car but they said they have nobody skilled to that. In fact, they weren't even sure what would qualify as a suitable engineer's report. So I am taking the car to AutoTorque to get an inspection and a report I can send on. They didn't have an issue with this - at least ATM. Doing this isn't a bad thing, in fact it's good peace of mind and I can find out how long my tires will last for my usage (fast road weekend car).

The car was previously on finance and when talking to the last owner, he kept it standard and was only going to modify when the finance was paid and the car out of Nissan warranty.

Don't get me wrong, they said they cover up to 10% power increase and I don't think things like steering wheel retrims or paddles would be an issue. They just want to know where they stand.

Worst case, I go with CCI. But 2k for their policy is a tough pill to swallow.

A lot of the brokers ask for experience of fast cars so that's why I thought one year under my belt may help with experience?


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

It will be factored if going through a broker but I found them still quoting me in the thousands. Going the usual 'Admiral' route was still cheaper even after brokers factored me driving heavily powered cars for 9years or so. 

I meant they're pricing themselves out of the stage4 GTR etc. They've probably had several cases of fraud where customers had staged cars and didn't declare it and hence the requirement of proof. Annoying but that's probably why.


----------



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

jrattan said:


> It will be factored if going through a broker but I found them still quoting me in the thousands. Going the usual 'Admiral' route was still cheaper even after brokers factored me driving heavily powered cars for 9years or so.
> 
> I meant they're pricing themselves out of the stage4 GTR etc. They've probably had several cases of fraud where customers had staged cars and didn't declare it and hence the requirement of proof. Annoying but that's probably why.


It's so wierd because I got quoted £200 extra for stage 4 mods when I was looking at the first GT-R I saw.

Then I was quoted nothing for power increase.

Then the 10% line.

You are right, and mainstream insurers aren't the way to go really.

What was your cheapest quote with a specialist broker?

Presumably you would modify your car further if you can get suitable insurance?

I also have my alarm being fitted on Wednesday and when I got the email (Friday evening, after their opening times) it's too late to move that without a fee.

I spoke to one GT-R owner a while ago who was quoted 2k with a specialist despite having years of experience in GT-Rs. It is a lottery.

I'm calling more brokers just to see what my options are as I really want to dump Admiral.


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

I call brokers, know how they deal with these things as I work with UWs daily. But I couldn't get anything below £3k for a C63 and GTR. Admiral are similar to what you're paying for me too. I have CCTV, garage parking, gated residence, but it's all trivial really.

I like my Stage1, think it's enough power for my use (as I don't track it). I don't want to mod further as I don't think the enjoyment will benefit me enough, it's fun enough for me already, I'm no F1 driver. 
£200 extra with admiral? £200 isn't bad at all. I think you need several cars and drivers for those broker quotes to come in reasonable.

Can you not enforce your 14 day cooling off period? as in, say you want to cancel then retake a policy? If they won't amend it for you


----------



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hmm that is an idea.

I will just do the engineers report thing, but it would help if they could tell me what would qualify. It felt as if they were making it u as they go along.

For an insurer, what would qualify as an engineer's report? I have seen reports that cost £800 (elite vehicle inspections are one).

I am sure if I call Admiral again with mods I will get the £200 extra line, lol. They really don't have a clue.


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

Try pace Ward. They were coming out at about £1200 but that was with a standard car. Just FYI it's cheaper to park on the drive than in a garage.


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm not 100% sure as I don't work for them and haven't been asked. It's also something they're doing off their own back rather than an industry standard. Most insurers take the policyholders info as given, some require pics, and some require even more info, admiral are doing the latter it seems. 

I'd hope it's literally just a couple of lines from a garage saying this is a standard car. 

It would be interesting to phone up as a 'new customer' and ask what they require to make sure it's the same across the board. So if you have a friend who's looking to buy a GTR maybe get them to call and see if they require proof as a standard thing now


----------



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

Imran said:


> Try pace Ward. They were coming out at about £1200 but that was with a standard car. Just FYI it's cheaper to park on the drive than in a garage.


Yep car is on drive. I will try them, I think I did call them once before but they weren't competitive.


----------



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

jrattan said:


> I'm not 100% sure as I don't work for them and haven't been asked. It's also something they're doing off their own back rather than an industry standard. Most insurers take the policyholders info as given, some require pics, and some require even more info, admiral are doing the latter it seems.
> 
> I'd hope it's literally just a couple of lines from a garage saying this is a standard car.
> 
> It would be interesting to phone up as a 'new customer' and ask what they require to make sure it's the same across the board. So if you have a friend who's looking to buy a GTR maybe get them to call and see if they require proof as a standard thing now


I think this is an isolated case as I played with mods on the quote with the same car/plate.

In fact, there was a thread on a 350z forum about the same thing!

https://www.350z-uk.com/topic/64037-admiral-insurance-applying-stuff-to-my-policy/


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

From the brokers perspective you***8217;ve run multiple quotes and then bought the lowest. So they may have suspicions your vehicles modified but you aren***8217;t declaring and the onus is on you to prove otherwise. 

I don***8217;t see any issue TBH. Just take it to nissan and ask them to do a report.


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*insurance*

Cheers for all the info Blade . I like yourself have been doing the rounds with insurance companies and Admiral also came out onto like yours at just a tad cheaper than your quote. But now I'm wondering if maybe I should ring them up first before hand as after hearing what you"ve had to say . Its agro you can do with out a! Cheers for heads up bud :thumbsup:
JUST AQUICK QUESTION IF YOURS IS 550BHP STANDARED AND YOU GET A 4.25 STAGE UPGRADE DONE AT LITCHFIELDS WHAT PERCENTAGE INCREASE DOES THAT WORK OUT TO? ( MATHS ISNT MY STRONG POINT!)


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

Mookistar said:


> From the brokers perspective you***8217;ve run multiple quotes and then bought the lowest. So they may have suspicions your vehicles modified but you aren***8217;t declaring and the onus is on you to prove otherwise.
> 
> I don***8217;t see any issue TBH. Just take it to nissan and ask them to do a report.




Agree that running multiple quotes is a dangerous game and therefore I can see why they're asking for proof.

Next time just use a different reg


----------



## TurboSam (May 1, 2017)

JUST AQUICK QUESTION IF YOURS IS 550BHP STANDARED AND YOU GET A 4.25 STAGE UPGRADE DONE AT LITCHFIELDS WHAT PERCENTAGE INCREASE DOES THAT WORK OUT TO? ( MATHS ISNT MY STRONG POINT!)[/QUOTE]

550bhp -> 660bhp = 20% increase 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> From the brokers perspective you've run multiple quotes and then bought the lowest. So they may have suspicions your vehicles modified but you aren't declaring and the onus is on you to prove otherwise.
> 
> I don't see any issue TBH. Just take it to nissan and ask them to do a report.


Yeah I get that and it's not a problem to do, but Admiral aren't very flexible. They could have at least told me this when I took out the policy.

I always want to play it honest with insurers so not worried about having to put parts back to standard spec.

And generally Admiral don't have a clue. They are fine for a year with a standard car.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Do the insurers really know you done multiple quotes - if you go on say compare the market you will have 100s of quotes in your name , also when you play about with mods i did not think they would know until you pressed buy policy , which then connects to that insurers website


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Think insurance is a mine field***55357;***56397;


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I rung Admrial after my multicar renewal came through.

A 10 min phone call saved me £145 off renewal.

Bunch of absolute crooks - bit like Sky tv, mobile phone contracts etc - loyalty don***8217;t mean jack shit to them.


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

Forget Admiral just go on Confused.com and get an idea of prices. You can also add and remove mods on there quite easily.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

like has been said try pace ward ive been with them for years and when you ring them they actually know you as a person not just some mug.

think i pay £500 for stage 4.5 all mods declared with my wife on the insurance, parked on my drive but lives in the garage. :thumbsup:


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Christ, what an arse ache. Hope you get sorted Blade.

Just to add, be bloody careful driving after being sedated. As in in an insurance term. You get advised about operating machinery etc, you don't have to inform your insurance but if you had an accident this might go against you. 24hr rule of thumb with sedation wipes out most of Tuesday. Personally I wouldn't risk driving until Wed if you get knocked out or your op is late in the day. 

Put this to them to get an extension on your grace period.

Best of luck buddy, you'll get a chance to enjoy it without all this grief soon enough!


----------



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

PaulH0070 said:


> Christ, what an arse ache. Hope you get sorted Blade.
> 
> Just to add, be bloody careful driving after being sedated. As in in an insurance term. You get advised about operating machinery etc, you don't have to inform your insurance but if you had an accident this might go against you. 24hr rule of thumb with sedation wipes out most of Tuesday. Personally I wouldn't risk driving until Wed if you get knocked out or your op is late in the day.
> 
> ...


I have a family member driving me to and from the hospital tomorrow (in a different car) so I'm good there. I had the exact same surgery done last year actually and was working from home in the afternoon lol but yes the sedation is strong. I won't be knocked out.

Said family member can also take the car to the specialist and I will be a passenger so that's good.

Op is in the morning but yes I won't be risking anything. I always go on the principle that it takes ages to get a car like this (saving up etc) but just a few seconds to lose it all.

What worries me is I can get a report from the specialist but it will be a few paragraphs but Admiral may say they want a full 20 page report of the car's technical spec (which is costly). They didn't have a clue on the phone but sods law I am sure they will play silly buggers.

I've contacted Pace Ward, will see what they say. Worst case I go with CCI, stage 4 sounds like a must lol so I'd just have to take hit in insurance.

Lesson learnt don't play with quotes. Not sure now if someone played with quotes on my number plate (say a passer by who happened to be into these cars), will I get stung??? Even if they use a different name and post code.

It does suck, my ownership experience has been marred with problems. First my drive, and now this. Neither is unsolvable but it's just more things to do and worry about.  

Still, great car!


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

Blade1 said:


> I have a family member driving me to and from the hospital tomorrow (in a different car) so I'm good there. I had the exact same surgery done last year actually and was working from home in the afternoon lol but yes the sedation is strong.
> 
> Said family member can also take the car to the specialist and I will be a passenger so that's good.
> 
> ...




Very unlikely as the profile is against your name, address and car ref.

And yes confused.com is an aggregator website, therefore it plugs in all of the information very quickly to a proxy which is like going in the back end and producing the quote. Therefore the insurer has your info by the time you click get policy. Also hence why they say make sure you re-check your details as they could've entered in the wrong field using their logic.


----------



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

jrattan said:


> Very unlikely as the profile is against your name, address and car ref.
> 
> And yes confused.com is an aggregator website, therefore it plugs in all of the information very quickly to a proxy which is like going in the back end and producing the quote. Therefore the insurer has your info by the time you click get policy. Also hence why they say make sure you re-check your details as they could've entered in the wrong field using their logic.


Fair enough. Yep, I will be more careful now and if I am looking at mods I will discuss over the phone.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Since when do you have to prove that your car is standard? 

I would tell them to get stuffed and insure it with someone else.


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

Yeah it's a mine field. The motor sector is getting hammered with losses, largely due to fraud and whiplash claims. So expect more rigorous vetting and claims processes across the board.
Just to give you an idea of the extent they go to, the people on the phone (especially claims) get training on fraud, where it goes to the extent to pick up characteristics of people lying, some even have some sort of technology installed on their lines to pick up on it - who knew eh! 
Hence the movement towards black boxes as well, all cos most companies are making losses and if they don't give you these low premiums they won't generate enough income to cover their fixed costs and will go under.


----------



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

I got quotes for a modified car online as it was/is quick and easy to do, and I don't have to call up and explain to the person on the phone what each mod is. For example, what is a "little remap"?

I can understand where the insurer is coming from but benefit of the doubt should also apply.

If I was running a small company providing this sort of customer service, I'd go bust.

I can meet their demands fine, but they need to get with it. Fine for the guy to ask for a report, but he has no idea of what sort of report would be fine.


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

Blade1 said:


> I got quotes for a modified car online as it was/is quick and easy to do, and I don't have to call up and explain to the person on the phone what each mod is. For example, what is a "little remap"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think we all do it. That's exactly how I keep my insurance premium down year on year. 

I was just saying why they do it and maybe to expect more in the future.


----------



## Maxgas (Sep 27, 2017)

I am with Admiral and have recently insured my Gtr with them , spoke
to a really nice guy who was based in Nova Scotia (I think). He gave
me a further discount on the best quote that I had so far , helped that
he loved Gtr,s !

No mention of inspection of the vehicle or any of that , so all a bit
strange


----------



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

Maxgas said:


> I am with Admiral and have recently insured my Gtr with them , spoke
> to a really nice guy who was based in Nova Scotia (I think). He gave
> me a further discount on the best quote that I had so far , helped that
> he loved Gtr,s !
> ...


The lady who did my quote was lovely. She even said no price increase for a hypothetical stg 4 car lol.

Anyway, I think I am in this position because of the online quotes. Some research online has come across people getting letters from admiral for mods on they don't even have on their car. I will just succumb to their requirements and move in a year's time.


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

i have just been recently looking at agreed value insurance , and the broker told me the underwriter would except agreed value based on purchase receipt ,when i pointed out how ridiculous that was due to many factors thy said that is the only bases thy can insure on . i rang the Lloyds underwriter ,who explained that was correct , the reason being that clubs and so called specialists have been hyping prices up ,so now thy will only except agreed value based on supporting photo evidence of the car in question ,then thy will search the market dater of car selling values before thy will agree ,which to be fair does make sense . He was saying things will get a lot tighter in the car insurance market in the future


----------



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

nismoman said:


> i have just been recently looking at agreed value insurance , and the broker told me the underwriter would except agreed value based on purchase receipt ,when i pointed out how ridiculous that was due to many factors thy said that is the only bases thy can insure on . i rang the Lloyds underwriter ,who explained that was correct , the reason being that clubs and so called specialists have been hyping prices up ,so now thy will only except agreed value based on supporting photo evidence of the car in question ,then thy will search the market dater of car selling values before thy will agree ,which to be fair does make sense . He was saying things will get a lot tighter in the car insurance market in the future


Photo evidence I can understand and have heard of.

So if you have a 50k car and say 5k of mods, you can't get an agreed value of 55k?


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Blade1 said:


> I had the exact same surgery done last year actually and was working from home in the afternoon lol


Are you have the second bollock off this time then ?:chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Trevgtr said:


> Since when do you have to prove that your car is standard?
> 
> I would tell them to get stuffed and insure it with someone else.


And surely you tick the box that says something like "I declare that everything I had said/delcared is accurate and truthful etc" (or whatever the exact wording is). But its down to you to say that you have made accurate statements - you dont have to prove it, you just say that you have told the truth.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

snuffy said:


> Are you have the second bollock off this time then ?:chuckle: :chuckle:


Shouldn't have burst out laughing, but coupled with your profile pic it was unavoidable :chuckle:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Here’s a thought fir the OP.

The Insurance industry hold numerous databases some held internally, some shared.

I wonder if there’s a record of your car having been insured as modified before?

That would explain Admirals unusual stance.


----------



## Cro (Jul 21, 2017)

What tickles me is this ‘little remap’. Presumably they have the ability to check if the car has been mapped should an accident occur but how can they tell the extent of the map? Maybe it turns out it’s a 12% increase instead of 10, would they really be able to work that out without dynoing the car?


----------



## AnEvoGuy (Aug 17, 2011)

I***8217;m with Admiral and a couple of years ago I added 3 points to a quote to see how it would affect it. Needed to send them a photocopy of my license before they would believe me. Was a ball ache!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I suspect they just saw the scenarios and now want proof that it's standard. Bit of a pain if you can't just have a look see though.


----------



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

tonigmr2 said:


> I suspect they just saw the scenarios and now want proof that it's standard. Bit of a pain if you can't just have a look see though.


Yup. I can understand their view and it's a lesson learnt for me, but what really irritates me is they ask for an engineer's report but don't even have a clue what they want to see in it. Is a letter from a specialist saying that the car is stock is fine or do they want a full blown report? It's like they are insuring cars and modified high end cars to an extent, but have no idea about the own things they insure.


Waiting to hear back from a few specialists on quotes (including Pace Ward), that's really the way to go. :wavey:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Give AIB a whirl as well that***8217;s who I am with.


----------



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

tonigmr2 said:


> Give AIB a whirl as well that's who I am with.



Tried them last year, got a 2k quote. But maybe that is the going rate for me.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Blade1 said:


> Tried them last year, got a 2k quote. But maybe that is the going rate for me.


Most indy insurance I rang was 2k as well, seems a standard price!!! bahhh humbug!


----------



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

Chronos said:


> Most indy insurance I rang was 2k as well, seems a standard price!!! bahhh humbug!


Your car sounds like a Stage 4, so who did you insure with the end and for how much? PM me if you like.


I still have valid insurance, but now stepped up my hunt for better insurance.


----------



## Mrak131 (Dec 5, 2017)

This is normal procedure with admiral/elephant and any other sister company. When you try quotes on your own name with the same reg it flags up on their systems if you keep amending the policy, then when you purchase the cheaper one they want to see evidence that whatever you stated on the policy is true. It’s happened to me twice before.


----------



## zed1 (Aug 13, 2013)

I've been with Admiral before but went with AIB last year. Now checking out Admiral again, I got 3 quotes from them just to check. First call £702, second call £845, third call "underwriters don't insure those cars - I think". He's phoning back tomorrow with clarification. An online search with Admiral turned up £645 for single car and on a multi-car £1080. But get this, the split was £585 for the GTR and *£494* for a Vauxhall Corsa 1.4 FFS


----------



## Mozza_1981 (Dec 11, 2015)

Insured my GTR with Admiral for 2 years now, started off as multi car policy then just the GTR on its own.....with competitive quotes.

Never any hassle on the phone or with paperwork and never asked for an inspection.

I have also heard Admiral are now not too keen on insuring the GTR for new customers, perhaps this is a new tactic!!!


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

I've been with Admiral for the last 5 years now. They did pull one stupid trick a few years ago when I changed my car midway though the year. They pro-rated the additional cost and it made it very expensive for the year when you worked it out backwards. But the next year it came down and when I changed again part way though the year to a GT-R it hardly made any difference at all.

When I added my mods it took them about 2 days to come back with the price, but it only added about £70 (ECU and exhaust, declared up to 25% power increase). And over the last few years it's been coming down £50 or so each year.

I only renewed mine at the start of this month, when it reduced by £70, so they seem keen enough to insure me at least.


----------



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

snuffy said:


> I've been with Admiral for the last 5 years now. They did pull one stupid trick a few years ago when I changed my car midway though the year. They pro-rated the additional cost and it made it very expensive for the year when you worked it out backwards. But the next year it came down and when I changed again part way though the year to a GT-R it hardly made any difference at all.
> 
> When I added my mods it took them about 2 days to come back with the price, but it only added about £70 (ECU and exhaust, declared up to 25% power increase). And over the last few years it's been coming down £50 or so each year.
> 
> I only renewed mine at the start of this month, when it reduced by £70, so they seem keen enough to insure me at least.


Problem is, they will replace mods with standard parts if you have an accident. Did you try the brokers?

I've tried most of the brokers, it seems like the market rate for me is £1800  If I really want to modify the car, this is what I will need to pay.

Admiral don't want to cover a stage 4.25 car, at least not in one hit - the validation team once said we don't cover all the mods at once.

Anyway, their customer service sucks and this is the last year I will stay with them.


----------



## jeffsquiz (Feb 21, 2008)

I used Admiral multi car for quite a few years informing them each time I had a power increase and they used to check what stages against Litchfield’s website, so when I said stage 4 for instance they would ask if it included the downpipes! Then when I had it forged they decline so I am now with Sky who offered me a good premium.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Give A-Plan a shout and mention TMS Motorsport for a good deal

Click me to go to A-plan






.
.
Tim 'Moff' Nicholas @ TMS Motorsport
Email us : [email protected]








WhatsApp us for fast response : +447979127236
.
.
 TMS Motorsport - HKS TUNING PARTS - BUY ONLINE 

- We ship worldwide to your door -

* - Currently Breaking for parts - Honda S2000 - Ford Focus ST -*


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

Moff said:


> Give A-Plan a shout and mention TMS Motorsport for a good deal
> 
> Click me to go to A-plan
> 
> ...



Unfortunately A-Plan were £300 more expensive this year so I moved insurers. I also had a ball ache trying to get accurate NCD proof from them.


----------

